# Postfix: /usr/lib64/postfix: No such file or dir [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I've emerged postfix and set up main.cf and master.cf the way I need, but when I /etc/init.d/postfix start, I get:

```

localhost postfix[30259]: fatal: chdir(/usr/lib64/postfix): No such file or directory

```

emerge -pv postfix:

```

[ebuild   R    ] mail-mta/postfix-2.9.4  USE="berkdb mysql pam sasl ssl -cdb -doc -dovecot-sasl -hardened -ldap -ldap-bind -mbox -memcached -nis -postgres (-selinux) -sqlite -vda" 0 kB

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.11-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2130_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 03 Jan 2013 21:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo proaudio x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=generic"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=generic"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 apache2 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dri fortran gd gdbm gpm iconv imagemagick ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline sasl session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

I'd appreciate any help. I have the same setup working on another server, albeit with older versions of stuff. Before I simply downgrade and mask, I want to make sure this isn't a bug I need to report.

----------

## audiodef

Solved with

```

ln -s /usr/libexec/postfix /usr/lib64/postfix

```

----------

## Oo.et.oO

read your news:

```
2012-07-23-upgrading-postfix

  Title                     Upgrading to postfix-2.9

  Author                    Eray Aslan <eras@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2012-07-23

  Revision                  1

Daemons for >=mail-mta/postfix-2.9 are installed under

/usr/libexec/postfix.  Please do not forget to adjust your main.cf by

running etc-update/dispatch-conf or similar and accepting the new

daemon_directory setting.  Otherwise, postfix will not be able to find

the binaries it is looking for.

```

for me the two changes were (i did NOT get a new config file to merge as the news implies):

```
command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/libexec/postfix

```

----------

